# My Trunk Setup Old Vs. New!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I changed my trunk setup today 
I had a MEMHPIS Studio DVC 10" Sub in a Memphis Power Bass Ported Enclosure (still sitting in my shop) my amp was mounted on the back of my box out of site and my cap was on the side of the enclosure

here is before









temporarily I have an MTX Blue Thunder 10" sub in a MTX Blue Thunder Truck Style Sealed Enclosure...I had to change my setup and mount my amp and cap differently because I'm upgrading to 
this 12" sub---->
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3021412762&category=18803&rd=1

and this Enlosure---->http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3021886525&category=14945&rd=1

my 12" sub should be here this week so when it comes in all I have to do is swap my 10" sub and enclosure out and put in my 12" sub and enclosure

here is after

I mounted my cap in the left corner pocket of my trunk and my amp behind the trunk liner....









and I put the MAXIMA lettering I made on the jack cover









and here is during...
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/DSCF0780.sized.jpg

and
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/DSCF0782.sized.jpg

and
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/alb/Pics-Mods/DSCF0808.sized.jpg

I have this simple trunk setup because my car is driven daily and I need all of my trunk space for strollers, groceries or any other things to carry for my two sons

I will update this when my 12" sub and enclosure comes in....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

gotta keep the trunk space . lol

did you hook the neon light up to the dome swith in the trunk?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *gotta keep the trunk space . lol
> 
> did you hook the neon light up to the dome swith in the trunk? *






I removed my trunk light and hooked it up to it and it comes on only when the trunk is opened


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

awesome enclosure,it's all stealthy


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

my Pioneer 12" sub came in today...and my box should be here tommorrow...then I will take out my 10" and put in my 12"


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

FINISHED!


----------

